# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  اشرف العسال...وسوره يوسف...

## سحــر العيـون

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...


بنات انا من متابعي برنامج عسى خير...الي بنعرض في تلفزيون دبي...

والي مايعرف عن البرنامج انا بخبره...

وهو برنامج تفسير الاحلام...والي يقوم بتفسير الاحلام الدكتور اشرف العسال...

ماشاءالله عليه هالانسان شهاده الحق تنقال فيه...

والله لما اشوف برنامجه ارتاح...وهو ماشاءالله انسان مريح وبشوش...


المهم يوم الاربعاء الي طاف...عرضوا البرنامج...وكنت اتابعه كالعاده...

قال في البرنامج شي سبحان الله لما جربته ارتحت...


عن سوره يوسف...وتأثيره السحري...سبحان الله


قال مره كان متضايق وكانت له مشكله ومهموم...والمشكله كانت معقده...

المهم قام قرأ سوره يوسف...بخشوع وهو كان في قمه ضيقه...سبحان الله قال المشكله انحلت بطريقه غير متوقعه...

في ختام قال...انصح اي واحد متضايق او مهموم او له حاجه عند ربه يقرأ سوره يوسف بخشوع...وان شاءالله اموره بتتيسر ويرتاح...


بنات الي حابه اتابع البرنامج...

هو ينعرض كل يوم الاثنين والاربعاء على قناه سماء دبي...الساعة 10 مساء...






بنات امانه...الي تقرأ الموضوع...

تدعيلي ان الله ايسر امري وايفرج همي...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## الدوسريه

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## سلهوؤوده.~

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## صمت الفراق

الله يسر امرك ويفرح همك

وفعلا انا من متابعي هالبرنامج

وارسلت له رؤياي عالايميل وفسرها لي ما شاء الله عليه

----------


## ورد طايفي

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله
ولنا بالمثل

----------


## أم أروى

الله ييسر لج امرج وامري ويفرج همج وهمي
مشكووره الغاليه تستاهلين كل خيييير

----------


## كواكب

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## سوالف26

الله ييسير امرج ويفرج همج... وينولج مرادج ان شاء الله

----------


## مهندسه الشارجه

مشكوره الغاليه والله ايسر امورج وافرج همومج

----------


## حبيبه دندن

الله يسرلج ان شاء الله

----------


## عيون غزلان

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## أثير الصمت

الله ايسر امرج ويفرج امرج
يزاج الله خير اختي موضوعج مفيد وايد

----------


## UM JASIM

*الله يوفقج ان شا الله ولاا تحرمينا من ايديدج*

----------


## بونبون

الله يفرج همج ويفرج همي يااارب

----------


## doctora

الله يسر لج خبرينا شو صار لج ان شالله وطمنينا عليج

----------


## بنوته دبه

اللله يسر امرج ويفرج همج يارب 
ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## نـونـوه

الله ييسر امورج الغااليه..

----------


## ام هاجر 2006

الله ييسر لج امرج وامري ويفرج همج وهمي
مشكووره الغاليه تستاهلين كل خيييير

----------


## omkhalid

ان الله ايسر امرج وايفرج همج ... ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## MARYAM.mbc

الله ييسر امرك ويفرج همك

----------


## JEWELL_80

الله يسر امرج ويفرح همج.........

وفعلا انا من متابعي هالبرنامج............

----------


## أم أسما

اللهم يسر لها أمرها وفرج همها

اللهم آمين

----------


## بنت عرب uae

الله يسر امواار الجميع

----------


## تيجانة

الله ييسر امرك ويفرج همك

----------


## سحــر العيـون

اللهم امين...


تسلمون حبيباتي...

----------


## اناستازيا

الله يسر لج امرج

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلمين اللهم امين  :Smile:

----------


## موانئ السحر

اللهم فرج هم اختنا سحر العيون ويسر أمورها وارزقها من حيث لا تحتسب
اللهم لا تدع لها وللمسلمين اجمعين ذنبا الا غفرته ولا هما الا فرجته ولا حاجة هي لك رضا الا قضيتها يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## سحــر العيـون

اللهم امين

يا حياتي تسلمين والله...

----------


## بنوته غير

الله يسر امرج ويفرج همج يااااااااااارب
انتي وجميع المسلمين يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

اللــه ييسر امرج 
ويفرج همج
ان شاء الله

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلمون يالغاليات...


اللهم امين

----------


## TN VIP

مشكورة الغالية وجزاج الله كللللللللل خيييييييييييير

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلمين حبيبتي...  :Smile:

----------


## مخيوفه

> اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## حلوووم21

الله ايسر امووورج ويفرج همج

----------


## ( نـــــوره )

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلمين يالغاليه....

نورتي...

----------


## عطر

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلمون حبيباتي...


اللهم امين  :Smile:

----------


## روضة11

لو سمحتي اريد ايميل اشرف العسال

----------


## Mo0n-UAE

الله يسر أمرج .. ويفرج همج آمين ..

----------


## هنايف

ربي يسر لج امووورج يا رب ان شاء الله كلها حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## فراشة الحياه

يا رب تيسر امرها وتفرج كربتها 
...............آمين ...............

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلموووووووووووووووووون


اللهم امين

----------


## بنت الريف

انشالله ربي بيسهل امورج ويفرجلج همومج 

اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## هيما

الله ايسر امرج وفرج همج وعليج بالدعاء واما قراءة سوره معينه لتفريج الهم هذا ليس عليه دليل لا من كتاب ولا من سنه

----------


## هيما

الله ايسر امرج وفرج همج وعليج بالدعاء واما قراءة سوره معينه لتفريج الهم هذا ليس عليه دليل لا من كتاب ولا من سنه

----------


## الوطنية

اللهم يسر أمرها وفرج همها ""اللهم آمين"

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلمون حبيبااااااااتي...

اللهم امين  :Smile:

----------


## غصن ريحان

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## أمورة

انا كنت اتابع البرنامج

بس من غيروا وقته ما تابته

قبل كان كل احد اعتقد. مشكووره انج حطيتي الوقت

انا كانت حالمه حلم وايد متعبني....وكنت اتمنى يفسر ل حلمي بس التسجيل في موقه الرسمي مغلق....

اذا حد مسجل في الموقع بليز سادوني....

لاني حالمه الحلم شهر 6 و لين الحينه افكر فيه.... :Frown:

----------


## سحــر العيـون

الوقت اتغير للبرنامج...

كل احد وثلاثاء الساعه عشر على سما دبي...


ومشكورات خواتي على الدعوه الحلوه...اللهم امين  :Smile:

----------


## ريد 2020

الله يوفقج ويسر امرج 

ويفرج همج..

انا اتابع برنامجه واايد حلو ومفيد  :Smile: 

بس هو آخر البرنامج قال انه حط رقم موبايله على الموقع 

وشكل الموقع ما يفتح من كثر الضغط عليه ,

اللي عندها الرقم رجااااء ما تبخل فيه وفي ميزان حسناتها 
لاني محتاجه للرقم ضروري 









ولكم الأجر

ريد

----------


## *عســـل*

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلمون حبيباتي...

اللهم امين  :Smile:

----------


## طيباء

مشكورة حبيبتي 
و الله يسر امرج آمين

----------


## فطمطم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## o.xox

ماشاالله اول مره اعرف 

يــزاج الله خيـــر 

و الله ييسر امرج و يفرج همج و ينولج مرادج

----------


## بنت ابوظبي

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلمون حبيباتي...


والله دعواتكم لي اتريحني...


اللهم امين...

----------


## صـاحبة السمووو

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## ياقوتة الوطن

الله يفرج همومنا وهمومج ويوفقنا ويوفقكم ويحقق اللي في بالج

----------


## شمااااا

_الله ييسر لج امرج وامري ويفرج همج وهمي باذن الله الواحد الاحد
مشكووره الغاليه وتستاهلين كل خيييير_ :Kafara:

----------


## نبض حساس

السلام عليكم
لا ياخواتي الحين غيرو ايام يوم الأحد والثلاثاء
شكرا على موضوع

----------


## راشـ أم ـد

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## الغلاSH

الله يفرج هميج يا اختي يزاج الله خير

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلمون حبيباتي اللهم امين...


نورتوا  :Smile:

----------


## جنة هلي

اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

يارب ويسعدج ويثبتك على دينه

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## نور 2006

> اللــه ييسر امرج يالغاليه ويفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## (الحمادية)



----------


## سحــر العيـون

تسلمون حبيباتي....

اللهم امين...

----------


## أم حموود 3

الله يسر امرج ويفرح همج
يزاج الله خيرا

----------


## قلب ميت

جزاج الله خييير
والله يفررررررررج همج ان شالله ياااااااارب

----------


## سحــر العيـون

اللهم امين...

تسلمون حبيبااااااااااااااااااتي  :Smile:

----------

